# Pacers Waive Samaki Walker



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

I think you all can put two and two together as to why we are doing this and that something will be happening very soon.

http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/walker_waived_060105.html


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Or they dont want his contract to be guarented.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Sad to see the Samaki era come to an end...We'll always have the memories though


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Seriously though, here's to hoping I wake up tomorrow morning and we just got Corey Maggette, Al Harrington and two 1st rounders for Artest, Croshere, Bender and Pollard. Let's get this done Legend.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Did he play at all? I don't think I've even seen him dressed before.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> Did he play at all? I don't think I've even seen him dressed before.


7 games. 3.1 minutes per. He averaged more minutes than Eddie Gill.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> He averaged more minutes than Eddie Gill.



Wow, I forgot all about Gill....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Wow, I forgot all about Gill....


Gill is awesome. He definitely deserves more minutes per game than 3. Take away from AJ's!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> Gill is awesome. He definitely deserves more minutes per game than 3. Take away from AJ's*!



*Jasikeviscius's


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> Gill is awesome. He definitely deserves more minutes per game than 3. Take away from AJ's!


Pacers Fan, sometimes I wonder about you... _Eddie Gill?_ Cut him!


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Samaki Walker was on the Pacers this year?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Midnight_Marauder said:


> Samaki Walker was on the Pacers this year?



Yeah...althought I don't think think he played 1 min.....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

absolutebest said:


> Pacers Fan, sometimes I wonder about you... _Eddie Gill?_ Cut him!


Gill was pretty good last year when given an opportunity. He's a better long-range shooter than AJ, a better ball handler and passer (not saying much compared to AJ), and is quicker.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Gill was pretty good last year when given an opportunity. He's a better long-range shooter than AJ, a better ball handler and passer (not saying much compared to AJ), and is quicker.



I'd take AJ over Gill any day of the week...


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

JayRedd said:


> Sad to see the Samaki era come to an end...We'll always have the memories though


lol. too bad


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

It's always a tough blow when you lose the the best free-throw shooter in the history of the franchise...100% on 2 for 2. :wink:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> I'd take AJ over Gill any day of the week...


I like to support the scrubs. Gill isn't as bad as everyone thinks. I'd rather him as a PG, but AJ is more confident, a better mid-range shooter, and a better defender.


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

Nah... I don't really care for AJ much. I'd like to see Gill become a great player, because he's going to be part of the future of the Pacers. He's been on for how many years now? And he's played very little that whole time... I was surprised a few weeks ago to see him come in with a minute to go and hit every shot he tried. I support Gill all the way, I'd like to see him develop into a great player.

How do we know his abilities, if he gets so little time per game?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jones2011 said:


> How do we know his abilities, if he gets so little time per game?


Last year he was given plenty of minutes in the early part of the season. He showed he deserved a roster spot, but when the starters came back and his minutes decreased, people just assumed he sucked.


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

Go figure... he's got potential, but if we don't give him a little more time, then there's no way he'll be able to show that potential. It'd be great to see him take over for Tinsley/Jasikevicius/AJ if the three of them were out, or something, and be able to work well with it. If he can just prove himself...


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Jones2011 said:


> I'd like to see Gill become a great player, because he's going to be part of the future of the Pacers.


And I'd like to poop diamonds. Neither will ever happen though....And if he's going to be part of the future of the Pacers, we're in A LOT of trouble.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

JayRedd said:


> And I'd like to poop diamonds. Neither will ever happen though....



Now, now...don't sell yourself short.

jk, but yeah, I agree.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

JayRedd said:


> And I'd like to poop diamonds. Neither will ever happen though....And if he's going to be part of the future of the Pacers, we're in A LOT of trouble.


 
I sort of think that might hurt.I would wish for the diamonds without the internal bleeding.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JayRedd said:


> And if he's going to be part of the future of the Pacers, we're in A LOT of trouble.


He's 27, so he's not much of our future. Still, I don't see why most go from high to low on him just because he isn't playing. Guess what? Erazem Lorbek is part of our future. Having a 27 year old PG with some nice skills being part of our future doesn't mean he's one day going to be our best player. I look forward to Gill becoming our 3rd stringer one day, though.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> I look forward to Gill becoming our 3rd stringer one day, though.



Me too...

The kid ain't as bad as most of you think....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

He has decent moments... but overall... I think he sucks... I don't see him ever really getting any better than he is right now...

A decent shooter...

A poor ball handler... especially in high pressure D


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

jermaine7fan said:


> I don't see him ever really getting any better than he is right now...


How do people scout potential? No one knows how he could turn out. If Gill has a great summer, he could end up being the starting PG next year. Unlikely, yes, but him not improving any more is also unlikely.



> A decent shooter...


He's better than decent. I'd rather him take a 3 than AJ, but vice versa for mid-range shots.



> A poor ball handler... especially in high pressure D


Gill has a quick dribble, and definitely isn't a poor ball handler. Compared to Anthony Johnson he's a street baller. Someone mentioned a few days ago (PacersguyUSA?) that he couldn't dribble with his left hand, which is correct, but a one-handed Gill is a better ball handler than a two-handed Johnson. That's one thing he could really improve on this summer. Dribbling with the left hand isn't too hard to learn, so he could turn into a pretty good ball handler if he learns. Neither Johnson nor Jasikevicius are any better in high pressure, either. At least Gill has the quickness to get by.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jones2011 said:


> I support Gill all the way, I'd like to see him develop into a great player.


Unfortunately, that will never happen. I really don't see a future for Gill other than sitting on the bench. He's not better than Tinsley or Saras; and we know that Saras is going to stay for a while, and if we trade Tinsley, we should pick up a PG of equal talent or better than him. I still wonder why Gill is even on the team, he rarely plays. He's probably just used for practice.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I don't even think Gill has any left hand game.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

i really don't see gill ever amounting to anything useful. he will never be a great or even good player. if he didn't have a gauranteed contract, he wouldn't have a spot on this team. he is very small and i don't think he handles pressure better than saras or aj. those guys play instead of gill because they are better and are not as badly overmatched sizewise like gill is.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

clownskull said:


> i really don't see gill ever amounting to anything useful. he will never be a great or even good player.


He'd be a good 3rd stringer. Good for many more minutes than he's getting now.



> he is very small and i don't think he handles pressure better than saras or aj.


Jasikevicius is slowly improving at that, so he'll probably be better than Gill by the end of the season. AJ, though, I just can't watch against pressure. He takes a few dribbles, tries to use his shoulder to get by, more dribbles, then finally puts the ball above his head and turns it over.



> those guys play instead of gill because they are better and are not as badly overmatched sizewise like gill is.


Saras and Tinsley are better than Gill, and the only reason AJ is playing over him is because he plays defense better.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> He's better than decent. I'd rather him take a 3 than AJ, but vice versa for mid-range shots.



Pacers Fan, I gotta call you out on this. Because this always seems to be the argument that you fall back on with Gill. You say that he is a better 3 point shooter than AJ.

Gill is shooting 20 percent from three this season. AJ is shooting 31.7 percent. This season isn't a very good season to compare the two since AJ has played regularly, and Gill has played little to none.

So let's look at the season when they both had a chance to play: last season.

Last season, Gill shot 30.8 percent from three, and AJ shot 38 percent. AJ's total career percentage is also higher than Gill's career percentage.

Gill has never had a better 3 point shooting percentage than AJ.

But wait, numbers don't count right? Riiiight..... :boohoo:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> So let's look at the season when they both had a chance to play: last season.
> 
> Last season, Gill shot 30.8 percent from three, and AJ shot 38 percent.


Gill took 9 more threes, and made 5 less. Not much of a difference.



> AJ's total career percentage is also higher than Gill's career percentage.


By 2.6%. Gill has also only played one near full season. Last year was the first time in his career when he was in a rotation (for only half the year, actually), and actually had time to learn plays and get used to his teammates.



> Gill has never had a better 3 point shooting percentage than AJ.


2000-2001. Gill shoots 33.3% with Portland. AJ shoots 20% with Atlanta and Cleveland.



> But wait, numbers don't count right? Riiiight..... :boohoo:


Percentages are an easy way to decide who's a better shooter, but only work with say, Bruce Bowen vs Eddie Griffin. Look at the current 3 point %'s. Are Shareef Abdur-Rahim, Trenton Hassell, and Josh Childress better 3-point shooters than Bruce Bowen? No. Are Al Harrington and Tyronn Lue better than Kyle Korver? No. Is Andres Nocioni better than Michael Redd? No. Rasheed better than Szczerbiak? No. Salim Stoudamire, Peja Stojakovic, and Ben Gordon are all in the 40's, but are at least top 15 in the league at it.

Let's look at Anthony Johnson in a few of his half seasons before he settled in New Jersey and Indy:

26.3%
18.2%
20%


32.8%


----------

